# Double shelf Double black latex tubes



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I wanted to post this Natural with the ambidextrious support shelfs. Many of you out there haven't seen my Black Latex tubes. These are somewhere between the big amber and the Double amber. The thing about black is that is less light sensitive and a little more robust and hearty. They have a longer life and shoot with ease and are very smooth. The natural in this pic is not finished as I am just in the testing phase. I typically put shelves only on one side, but, this is developed for the left or right hand shooter. Presently it shoots












like a dream. best to all slingers Frogman


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks good Madison.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

good looking shooter


----------



## Mario (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Frogman... looks like a Hybrid!... great !!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Fine looking rock chucker, Frogman. Those tubes have a heavy pull?


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice, Frogman. I never thought of adding risers/shelfs to a natural; good idea. I like the black tubes a lot. Are they the same size as your tan double tubes?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The size of the blacks is the same as the double amber, but, the blacks are more robust and have a heavier texture. Capable of shooting a heavier projectile at approximately the same speed as the double amber shooting a smaller projectile. If that makes since to you. Frogman


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks like another winner based on a lifetime of experience afield. Good work Frogman and yet another example of how versatile the natural fork truly is.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Archer46176 said:


> I say we all pool our money and take off to Florida for a trip... Maybe we could get a group discount and then we could all spend a week with Frogman, killing water mocs, squirrels smelling like wood smoke, and tromping through the bush like wild men... lol


+1 on that!


----------

